# Mollys with Curve or Kink in Spine!



## debbied8 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have one Black Molly and one Dalmation Molly presenting the same symptoms:

Curve or Kink in Spine ( S Shaped body overnight)
Hovering near the bottom
Appears to almost be paralyzed from mid to tail (can use if starttled)
Uses only front fins
Still eats
Has clear to milky white stringy fecal matter from anus

Can anyone help diagnose?

All water levels have been checked and are fine.

Had 50% water change 1 week ago.


----------



## wh1989 (Feb 25, 2010)

The white, stringy feces are usually the result of intestinal parasite, probably nematodes. Remove the fish to a QT tank. You can treat with Levimasol and Metronidazole. These meds can be used together. As your fish is still eating, medicated food with Levimasol would be helpful.


----------



## debbied8 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Would also review requirements for livebearer's with respect to mollies in particular.Tank must test zero for ammonia and nitrites and nitrAtes no higher than 20 ppm. pH 7.5 to 8.0 and 10 + degrees GH and 12 to 15 degrees KH along with temperatures between 78 and 82 degrees F with 80 being ideal in my opinion.
These fish do poorly in water with pH much below 7.5 and water that is too cool in my expierience.


----------

